# Get Featured in DGT!



## Webwriter_D (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey, people.

Seeing the number of budding photographers on the forum, here's your shot at being featured in Digit's supplement, 'DGT'. Our Click section has a segment called 'Click'd' where we feature a new and talented photographer every month. If interested, respond to this thread or shoot an email to editor[at]digit[dot]in, and I'll be in touch!
(Click here to see how you would be featured in the magazine: Sample post)

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Please follow the following format when you send in your entry.

_______________________________________________________________________
Subject: *DGT - Click'd - Featured Photographer

*Attach: 
*1. Image you'd like to showcase
2. Your portrait
3. A short bio of you or whoever took the photograph*
_______________________________________________________________________
Ensure: Photograph and portrait are both of at least 300 DPI.
_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

nice initiative.


----------



## Webwriter_D (Jul 17, 2014)

Guys,
If you want be be included in next month's issue, respond soon, we're going into print *tonight*!

Remember: send in your photographs and details to editor[at]digit[dot]in 

Cheers!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 17, 2014)

I guess people are either being real ninjas and sending in all their pics or are a little to shy to send stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2014)

It seems I am bit late...just sent him the mail. I just didnt had enough time


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 18, 2014)

Me too was bit busy. Could not send my entry. May be next time.


----------



## Webwriter_D (Jul 31, 2014)

Accepting entries for the September issue, guys...

Start mailing!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2014)

but you have to tell which one u r posting in august...then we can post new one..


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 31, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but you have to tell which one u r posting in august...then we can post new one..



True! although the new issue is in stores.  
why not post a photo of august's article?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2014)

new is in stores...awesome...I will check tomorrow itself..and confirm here


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 31, 2014)

So apparently they will not tell us who got featured


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2014)

Webwriter, Can you please post the softcopy of the entry which got featured in dgt?


----------



## Pooja Gupta (Jan 9, 2015)

hey guys,
I am pooja and iI am fond of photography. I like experimenting with new things and explouring  new opportunities and areas around me. I like giving it a unique touch to everything in my style


----------

